# Meet My New Kitties!!!



## marie73

I'll be renaming them - I already have names in mind, but I think I'll wait until I get them home to decide for sure. Julie (who else but the Kitty Pusher?) sent me one of their pictures, but I wanted to adopt siblings and she had none listed. I couldn't get her little face out of my mind, though, so I went to that adoption site and found another kitten who looked like her. I then found out that even though they aren't sisters (different birth dates), they're being fostered in the same home and they're best friends. 

I went to see them today and absolutely fell in love! :heart

And guess what? They *are* sisters! (The site is run by volunteers so it's not always perfect, they even had the names mixed up, not to mention the birthdates, which are the same.) I filled out the adoption papers and left my money and I get them next Friday - so we'll have the entire 3-day weekend together! This is going to be a long week. 8O 

The first two are their Internet pictures - who could resist these faces?


















And these are pictures I took today:


















































They were running all over and wrestling and climbing the cat tree like little monkeys! I can't wait to pick them up and bring them home. :luv


----------



## moarias1984

They're so cute!! I love them!!


----------



## lazzara8478

CUTE!!!!!!!! did you notice they have the same marking on their nose... just reversed? :lol:


----------



## Nini

Such dainty, delicate beauties! They look so sweet and curious, I am sure they will be a perfect match for your two girls, and a wonderful snuggly match for you too  

I'm so happy for you and for them! Little do they know what great home is awaiting them!


----------



## AddFran

I was dying to see these pics. They are adorable, adorable, adorable fuzzy little monkies. So cool that they turned out to be sisters after all! They will be so lucky to have you as their mommy! 

P.S.
I still can't get over how the one has such similar markings and colorings as my Phoebe!


----------



## coaster

I'm SOOOOOOOOOOO jealous!! They're SOOOOOOOOOOOOO cute!!


----------



## marie73

It was so hard leaving them! I'm was lucky to get out of there with only two kitties - you should have seen the other two! One was another kitten I had kept looking at on the Internet, Elsa. And Tabasco, the shy, little boy who looks like Elsa, was purring up a storm with me. Little charmer!


----------



## AddFran

coaster said:


> I'm SOOOOOOOOOOO jealous!! They're SOOOOOOOOOOOOO cute!!


Tim, I think I'm noticing you have a soft spot for calicos. :wink:


----------



## CataholicsAnonymous

Oh, dear, it's little Yin and Yang. Or Eva and Zsa Zsa. :wink:


----------



## marie73

Oh, please not Eva and Zsa Zsa - the last thing I need is my kitties slapping each other! :lol:


----------



## AddFran

marie73 said:


> the last thing I need is my kitties slapping each other! :lol:


Ya know, that's not unheard of during the introduction process. :wink:


----------



## marie73

Not helping.  

But funny. :lol:


----------



## AddFran

I'm sorry, I was trying to be funny. But, also it's good to be prepared, because it's not a sign of anything bad for the long run, but very likely to happen. Don't have hurt feeling when the babies get hissed and spit at!


----------



## Leazie

They are purrrfect.


----------



## marie73

AddFran said:


> Don't have hurt feeling when the babies get hissed and spit at!


I remember that Mew and Isis did NOT like the kittens at first, but now they love and groom them. And the woman who has these kitties, her two cats didn't like them, either, but now they're best friends. She's fostered 10 "litters" and her cats never like the kittens at first. So I'm prepared.


----------



## AddFran

marie73 said:


> AddFran said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't have hurt feeling when the babies get hissed and spit at!
> 
> 
> 
> I remember that Mew and Isis did NOT like the kittens at first, but now they love and groom them. And the woman who has these kitties, her two cats didn't like them, either, but now they're best friends. She's fostered 10 "litters" and her cats never like the kittens at first. So I'm prepared.
Click to expand...

Good!! I am so excited for you, you've waited so long.


----------



## Heidi n Q

What beautiful dilute torbies. They look darling... *sad* I don't have a calico color in my clan *sad*


----------



## Megan1216

They are SO PRECIOUS!  I'm SO glad you found your Kittens, and that these Kittens found their Forever Home!  You are gonna make a Purrfect Meowmie to them.


----------



## Jeanie

Yay! Marie's getting her kittens; Marie's getting her kittens! They're just plain adorable, Marie!


----------



## Kaia Cat

yayyy!!!! they are so cute! :heart


----------



## lunarbishop

Too cute!! I love the wispies in their ears!!!!


----------



## marie73

They were the runts of their litter. They just made the 2 lb. weight requirement recently, so they're getting spayed next week. They really seem fragile to me. I was just about to ask their Mom if I should temporarily remove the top levels of my cat trees when one of them scampered up to the top of hers like it was nothing!  

One of them has a broken tail, she thinks. The last inch or so hangs down, so the vet is going to decide what to do about it when she gets spayed. I'm not sure what that means - snip off the end or decide to leave it??


----------



## jessamica8

Congrats Marie! They're totally adorable, and such lucky little kitties!


----------



## marie73

Thanks, Jessica. Thanks, *everyone*! 

I can't wait to go pick them up!










One more picture I forgot to post:










Look at my signature kitties - don't they just look SOOOOOO excited about my kitties?


----------



## Nini

Awwwww now that picture is just too much! I am in love already









Marie, I am so happy for you!! You will have to start a thread with the adventures of your little monkeys, I can't wait to get to know these babies through you


----------



## marie73

Thank you, Nini. My babies' foster mother wanted so very badly for "the twins" to be adopted together. She's so happy, and so am I. Everything worked out wonderfully.


----------



## Nini

marie73 said:


> Thank you, Nini. My babies' foster mother wanted so very badly for "the twins" to be adopted together. She's so happy, and so am I. Everything worked out wonderfully.


Yes, keeping siblings together is so important... they love each other so much, and have so much more fun being together. I am so glad you made that happen for these sweet little souls! That's going to be one pair of happy moggies for sure


----------



## gunterkat

Awww, Marie, they are soooo sweet! Love those little faces, they're almost mirror images :heart 
You're right, this will be a llooong week. :lol:
:catrun


----------



## Janice

They are just gorgeous Marie!! Congrat's... I'm so happy for you!!


----------



## AddFran

It's super cool that they will still be together, though at that age two kittens from any litter will often think they are siblings - all three of mine do, I don't think they have a clue. 

I love that last picture you have of sleepyhead on the couch. 

Don't worry Marie, 2lbs is totally the norm and seems gianormous to me after all these little ones and Phoebe coming in at 15 ounces 8O . They really are not as fragile as you think they are, they are pretty tough. Don't worry you won't break them. They will be just fine! :wink:


----------



## OhMy

Oh, Marie! 

they're beautiful!!!!!

Congratulations!!!!

Sorry I missed it, but how old are they???? 

I LOVE their markings! I totally understand about the Calico thing- I have a thing for torties (it just happened that neither of my little monkies turned out to be tortie). 

It seems like they are everything that you have waited for. They are beautiful, sisters and they are long haired!!!!

Again, congrats and can't wait to see more pictures!!!

(PS- thanks for the reminder that this coming weekend is a long one!)


----------



## Megan1216

Oh Marie, that last picture (recent you posted) is adorable!!


----------



## marie73

OhMy said:


> Sorry I missed it, but how old are they????


When I get them, they'll be 10 weeks old. I know, kind of young, but they've been hand raised, so it's not like they're being taken away from their mom. They're eating dry food already, with wet food as a treat (*that* will change).


----------



## OhMy

Oh, I didn't mean it like that. I was just curious and went question mark crazy. 

They are so cute!!


----------



## marie73

No, I didn't take it that way, either. I *do* think it's kind of young, and if they had a mom, I wouldn't take them yet, but I think the smaller the better for Cleo and Cinderella to eventually accept them. 

There are actually kittens on Craigslist today "available now" who are 6 weeks old!!!! And they're pictured with their Mom! :x


----------



## OhMy

Yes, that is too young. 

Riddle was only 8 weeks, and he tries to nurse our very patient dog who is in the process of trying to "wean" him. 

I think it is better to get an older kitten, personally. I know that with my dog, the breeder wouldn't let her go until 11 weeks (which was just fine with us) because she wanted to make sure the puppies were ready.


----------



## marie73

This is Elsa, one of the other kitties at the house. I wanted to take her and Tabasco, too.  I'm sure their mom will find them good homes.


----------



## jessamica8

Awww, that one is so cute, too! Who can resist a kitten - of an variety? :lol:


----------



## AddFran

Oh crap, she's adorable. I can see how it was a hard decision for you!


----------



## doodlebug

Boy...I go away for a couple days and look what you do!!!! Can't trust you for a second!!!

They're ADORABLE! Very cool that they turned out to be sisters. Cinderella and Cleo are gonna love them (they just don't know it yet!). Can't wait to hear stories!


----------



## Frostine

They are sooo pretty!

I love dilute calicos and torties. It will be really fun having litter mates. I had two, brother and sister, as a kid, and they were so sweet to watch. None of my cats have gotten along that well since.


----------



## marie73

AddFran said:


> Oh crap, she's adorable. I can see how it was a hard decision for you!


Oh, I don't know. Anyone who wears that much eyeliner at such a young age is bound to be trouble! :wink:

Here's another picture. I didn't post it because it was blurry, but then I realized I don't have many pictures of this kitty, she was mostly running around, but then she came up and snuggled with me.


----------



## vanillasugar

Oh my goodness they're PRECIOUS! Congratulations


----------



## Lisa 216

Wow, Marie!! Your new kitties are simply adorable    

Congratulations!!!!!


----------



## marie73

Thanks, everyone! Their foster mom said I can visit during the week, but she works full-time and I know she must appreciate her evenings as much as I do, so I thanked her, but said I could wait until Friday.

:fust

What was I thinking?


----------



## gunterkat

But you'll have the whole 3 day weekend to be with them before you go back to work.


----------



## marie73

I know, I know.  

I was told I could have them on Wednesday or Thursday, but they're not getting spayed until tomorrow (Tuesday). It's best for them to come home with me on Friday. She's even taking off work early so I can avoid holiday 5 p.m. traffic and pick them up late afternoon. Is it still just Monday?


----------



## DesnBaby

Awww, so cute, congrats!


----------



## cat1963

coaster said:


> I'm SOOOOOOOOOOO jealous!! They're SOOOOOOOOOOOOO cute!!


I'll second that :!: :!: :!: 

Marie, it's a good thing that you live so far away.......if you were any closer, I'd probably meet you on your door step and try to steal them from you. :wink: 

On second thought, I could never do that to you. :heart You have been such a patient person :thumb waiting for just the right kitties to help Cinderella and Cleo to rule you and the house. :catmilk :catmilk :catmilk :catmilk


----------



## marie73

cat1963 said:


> ...just the right kitties to help Cinderella and Cleo to rule you and the house.


----------



## doodlebug

Well you don't think *you'll *have any control do you?


----------



## gunterkat

nope, i ain't gonna type it,, nosir, ah ain't...
 :wink:


----------



## melysion

:heart


----------



## Jeanie

Hmmm... What did Gunterkat mean by that?  Now I'm curious. 

If these babies fall asleep on your lap, you'll never be able to get up! Noone can hurt a little kitten's feelings! You might have to quit work. :wink:


----------



## marie73

Oh, Jeanie, that's why it took me so long to leave their house. They were both snuggling with me around my neck, and Elsa was in my lap. :luv


----------



## Nini

marie73 said:


> They were both snuggling with me around my neck, and Elsa was in my lap. :luv


And all the while they were thinking: _"Aiight this is the one! Let's get her hooked so she will come pick us up for sure... c'mon girl work on that purr! Paw on the cheek! Snuggly pose!"_


----------



## Jeanie

I LOVE kittens! :heart They are the personification of innocence! (and naughtiness!)


----------



## AddFran

Jeanie said:


> (and naughtiness!)


Keyword: --> NAUGHTY, NAUGHTY, NAUGHTY, NAUGHTY. I am seriously thinking about moving out and getting my own place!! Mine are sooooo bad! My house looks like I have been robbed. I walk around all day picking up things and they knock them over again. They open cabinets, closets, DRESSER DRAWERS, I find them inside my silverware drawer, my underwear drawer, my closets, my pots and pans, my kitchen sink, on top of my stove, across my coffee table, crawling up the already broken blinds. On top of my fax machine, behind the computer desk knocking over my modem, wireless router and pulling out cords. 

Not to mention how they come flying through the air at a rocket pace only to land their back feet off the side of my head to use as a "kick off" point to propel themselves higher into an airborne frenzy.

NAUGHTY, NAUGHTY, NAUGHTY. 

I'm going to buy some wine now. 

Oh yes, Marie, add this to your new kitty package. Wine....LOTS OF IT. :wink:


----------



## marie73

Oh, Julie!

You seriously need to get some childproof locks for your cabinets!

It could be worse - another agency FINALLY got back to me that these little babies are still available, and I would have taken all three!


----------



## melysion

sigh

i want kittens.


----------



## Nini

marie73 said:


>


OH
MY
GAWD

GOTTA GO STEAL THEM! NOW! 8O 8O 8O 

Seriously! It should be forbidden to take such a picture, and forbidden to give them such cute names too! Shame on you foster lady!


----------



## AddFran

melysion said:


> sigh
> 
> i want kittens.


May I redirect you to my post above. :wink:




And, those little kittens are too cute!!! I can't wait till my orphans are that photogenic, they are getting there. Starting to have little personalities and finally starting to grow, though they still look way smaller than any photos I've seen recently of itty bitty kitties.


----------



## Nini

AddFran said:


> Not to mention how they come flying through they are at a rocket pace only to land their back feet off the side of my head to use as a "kick off" point to propel themselves higher into an airborne frenzy.


Now THIS is a favorite of Chewie's too... as well as jumping from the floor up to my neck, hauling herself up with her claws, just to swat at my hair, barely missing to gauge my eye out in the process :lol: 

I think I should consider myself lucky though, so far they haven't gotten in too much trouble... but maybe that's because they are still too small to get creative 8O


----------



## AddFran

Nini said:


> AddFran said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not to mention how they come flying through they are at a rocket pace only to land their back feet off the side of my head to use as a "kick off" point to propel themselves higher into an airborne frenzy.
> 
> 
> 
> Now THIS is a favorite of Chewie's too... as well as jumping from the floor up to my neck, hauling herself up with her claws, just to swat at my hair, barely missing to gauge my eye out in the process :lol:
> 
> I think I should consider myself lucky though, so far they haven't gotten in too much trouble... but maybe that's because they are still too small to get creative 8O
Click to expand...

Don't kid yourself, they are perfectly able...maybe they are just more sneaky about it.


----------



## Jeanie

You all forgot cliimbing the drapes!  Yes, they're little tornadoes, but I love that kind of tornado! What is sweeter than a sleeping kitten? I agree with Allie.....sigh.


----------



## marie73

The house I live in is very, very old - there are no curtain rods, there are just vertical blinds. I have beautiful white lace curtains draped across the top and hanging down.

I'm waiting until Friday to remove them. I can't WAIT until Friday!


----------



## melysion

AddFran said:


> melysion said:
> 
> 
> 
> sigh
> 
> i want kittens.
> 
> 
> 
> May I redirect you to my post above. :wink:
Click to expand...

Yeah .... hmmmm ... Nah, hasn't worked.  STILL WANT KITTENS!

As for those kittens in the dinner dish ... I WANT, I WANT, I WANT THEM NOW!

It should be made ILLEGAL for babies to look that CUTE!


----------



## Bethany

I, on the other hand, am finding the house-destroying posts (and all the health issues posts) useful in staving off the kitten urges all these adorable pictures are causing.

I shall keep reminding myself that I do not need more than two cats at this point in my life...


----------



## AddFran

Bethany said:


> I, on the other hand, am finding the house-destroying posts (and all the health issues posts) useful in staving off the kitten urges all these adorable pictures are causing.
> 
> I shall keep reminding myself that I do not need more than two cats at this point in my life...


Atleast I was able to help someone!! :lol:


----------



## melysion

AddFran said:


> Bethany said:
> 
> 
> 
> I, on the other hand, am finding the house-destroying posts (and all the health issues posts) useful in staving off the kitten urges all these adorable pictures are causing.
> 
> I shall keep reminding myself that I do not need more than two cats at this point in my life...
> 
> 
> 
> Atleast I was able to help someone!! :lol:
Click to expand...

Sigh. I guess I'm just beyond saving :lol:


----------



## fellajetandmonster'sslave

*sister-kitties*

yer killin me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! they are loverly


----------



## manitu22

Yes I can attest to the house destroying. Chester has ruined the curtains in both bedrooms and the living room. I still occasionally wake up to him hanging from the curtains in our bedroom right above my head. That cat is cracked! He just turned a year old so I hope he gets out of this phase pretty quick.


----------



## Zippy&Co

They are absolutely gorgeous!

I love their cheeky little faces! :wink: 

They look as though they are right little mischief makers! :lol: :lol: 

Carol x


----------



## Jeanie

Carol, my father (from Devon) always called me cheeky! Thanks for the memories. I wasn't cheeky though....well, not until high school, anyway! :wink: 

Mischief would be a great name for a cat!


----------



## marie73

Zippy&Co said:


> They are absolutely gorgeous!
> 
> I love their cheeky little faces! :wink:
> 
> They look as though they are right little mischief makers! :lol: :lol:
> 
> Carol x


The little gray ones or mine?


----------



## cat1963

marie73 said:


> Zippy&Co said:
> 
> 
> 
> They are absolutely gorgeous!
> 
> I love their cheeky little faces! :wink:
> 
> They look as though they are right little mischief makers! :lol: :lol:
> 
> Carol x
> 
> 
> 
> The little gray ones or mine?
Click to expand...

BOTH :yikes


----------



## doodlebug

Wouldn't surprise me if Marie ended up with all 6 kittens 8O


----------



## marie73

Well, here's the latest twist with the kittens.  

Their foster mom's cat, Edward, has been hospitalized twice since Saturday for a UTI, another bladder obstruction, etc. He's coming home tonight, but to minimize his stress, she's re-homing all the kittens, who were all fixed today, to another foster home, in which I'm not sure if she already has kittens she's fostering. I know she's doing the best thing for Edward, who is a very cool cat by the way, but now the kitties are being re-homed the day of their surgery, and I'll be bringing them to another strange place on Friday. Poor little babies.


----------



## AddFran

Marie, if they are going to another house right after their surgery, shouldn't it be your house since you are adopting them anyway? Why don't you offer, it makes more sense than having them move twice.


----------



## marie73

That was my first thought, but I can't take the time off work, and they'd be all alone for 9 hours a day for the next three days. Plus, I was such a nutcase when Cinderella had her dental nightmare, I wouldn't know what signs are normal or not for kitties who just had surgery. They're probably better off with someone who knows what they're doing, I just feel bad for them.


----------



## AddFran

It's really not that big of a deal, mine have always been up and at it the next day, but if you are that uncomfortable about it, then I guess it's better for them to be at another place. Don't worry they'll be fine!


----------



## marie73

Another update:

I just spoke to the woman who has my kitties now. She works at a pet hospital, in fact the one the kitties' foster mom took Edward to, and she had offered to take all the kitties. She won't be home Friday night - she does in-home pet sitting for people who are out of town, so I couldn't get the kitties until Saturday morning, I was so depressed. But as we kept talking, I thought why not take them Thursday night? I can still take off early on Friday to come home and be with them, and she said they'll be fine in their own room while I'm at work. They're already running around and exploring her house (and she has kids and a big dog!). Gulp! So now I'm getting them in two days! 8O 

I'm freaking out just a little, not sure why. Oh yeah -- I'm not done with the kitties' room! That's what I get for procrastinating!


----------



## AddFran

Oh please, you are already overly prepared in comparison to how I've ever been. I've never had a room all prepared, just picked up anything that could be chewed or choked on and put away anything that could be knocked down. Then brought them in....LOL. 

You are worrying too much, you'll do great!


----------



## gunterkat

Kittens have evolved a protective cuteness field, which is a major survival advantage.
Anyone within the influence of the cuteness field looks at any havoc wrought by the kittens and automatically thinks,"Oh, how CUTE!". :wink: 
:catrun


----------



## marie73

It may depend on the level of havoc, but I'm pretty much under their spell already.


----------



## AddFran

So....48 hours....less actually, that's exciting.


----------



## doodlebug

marie73 said:


> I'm freaking out just a little, not sure why. Oh yeah -- I'm not done with the kitties' room! That's what I get for procrastinating!


I adopted Kobi on a whim...no plans at all for another kitty. Went into the shelter to work an adoption day, fell in love, and he came home with me...that day. No preparation what so ever....

The moral of the story...the kittens (and you!) will be fine.


----------



## Jeanie

I agree!


----------



## OhMy

Wow...

Things move so quick around here! Who am I to talk, though? :lol: 

Marie, you will be amazing and fine. You'll be a wonderful kitty momma. 

FYI- my kittens stayed in the bathroom for the first week until everyone got acclimated to everyone else's smells. 

You know. Everyone as in my zoo... :lol:

Anyway, it will give them a period of adjustment. 

Its not too bad to kittenize your house...all you have to do is crawl around on all floors and try to remove or plug anything that looks shiny or other wise interesting!!!  

~ OhMy


----------



## marie73

Well, if Cleo hasn't discovered it by now, I guess it's okay. It's the girls' room after all and they've been here for several months.

You're right, Lisa. When I took Cinderella from that horrible man, I'd never even owned a cat before and had nothing at home for her and my place was sooooo not cat-proofed. Everything will be fine. Everything will be fine. 

I just feel bad because I'm going to be keeping my older girls out of their room for a while. They* both *use their favorite cat tree now, and that's where one of their litterboxes is, although they both use the other one, too. Maybe it'll bring them closer together. (yeah, right)


----------



## AddFran

If it's something that can be moved - perhaps you want to move it tonight to a different spot so they get acclimated to using the cat tree in another spot and not having as much of a reason to go into that room...


----------



## gunterkat

Quit stressing, Marie. You, and those adorable kittens, will be fine.  
rcat


----------



## marie73

Mostly, there are just a lot of boxes, but I rearranged them so that there aren't any really high stacks and I put some pillows on some boxes and laid a flannel sheet on top of a couple of others. Mostly I just made sure the lids are secure, there are no gaps to fall through -- these are teeny, barely over 2 lb. kittens -- but they run around like Nini's little monkeys!

I have two other cat trees, one is right in front of a window, and I'll open that window and blinds. I normally don't open that one, because it faced straight at the 3 English Bulldogs and their nasty smelling yard, but they moved last month. (Replaced by a yappy little dog from h*ll, but the yard doesn't smell anymore.) :? 

Hey - I'll move the other small cat tree to my bedroom! I leave that window open all the time. Thanks for the suggestion!


----------



## jessamica8

Marie, you'll do fine. I didn't have anything ready when Harley came home either. I was expecting him Wednesday night, got a call the prior Sunday afternoon and had to get him within a couple of hours. I mad dashed to get his room ready, etc. :lol:

The kitties will probably be more acrobatic than you'd think, and able to jump higher. (And they may dig their way into the boxes, as mine like to do. :?) For Harley, I even had a little litter box because I didn't know if he could handle the big one (he'd just hit two pounds). Well, imagine my surprise when I let him explore that day, and he bounded right up on to my bed, which is just over waist height to me (higher than the average bed). 8O They can jump much higher than you'd expect.


----------



## AddFran

jessamica8 said:


> The kitties will probably be more acrobatic than you'd think, and able to jump higher. (And they may dig their way into the boxes, as mine like to do. :?) For Harley, I even had a little litter box because I didn't know if he could handle the big one (he'd just hit two pounds). Well, imagine my surprise when I let him explore that day, and he bounded right up on to my bed, which is just over waist height to me (higher than the average bed). 8O They can jump much higher than you'd expect.


Yes, yes and yes! Phoebe was less than ONE lb and was all over the place. She scaled up everything just like she does now.


----------



## marie73

They're almost all sturdy moving boxes with lids, I have those on top of the folding top kind. I asked their Mom about the big covered litterbox and she said they'd be fine. The only reason she had regular uncovered ones was because of Edward - he's a big cat. (not fat, just large, regal and beautiful)

The hardest part is all the little spaces they can get into. Cats don't really understand about walking backwards out of places when they get stuck. I learned that lesson the hard way.


----------



## Zippy&Co

marie73 said:


> Zippy&Co said:
> 
> 
> 
> They are absolutely gorgeous!
> 
> I love their cheeky little faces! :wink:
> 
> They look as though they are right little mischief makers! :lol: :lol:
> 
> Carol x
> 
> 
> 
> The little gray ones or mine?
Click to expand...


Hi Marie, the first 2 little kitties I saw on this thread, those 2 spiky haired little girly sisters! they just seem to have a cheeky littly glints in their eyes!

The bowl of grey kitties are very sweet too, kitten pictures just make you feel all gooey!! :lol: 

Carol xx


----------



## Zippy&Co

Jeanie said:


> Carol, my father (from Devon) always called me cheeky! Thanks for the memories. I wasn't cheeky though....well, not until high school, anyway! :wink:
> 
> Mischief would be a great name for a cat!


Hi Jeanie, it was nice to rekindle the memories for you  So, your dad was from Devon in England? Devon is a very beautiful part of England, on the coast. I know what you mean about being cheeky at Secondary School though! :wink: 

.... Really sorry for hijacking your thread Marie :wink: 

Carol xx


----------



## Leazie

Marie, I just caught up on this thread and I just wanted to say what an awesome person you are. Look how excited and concerned you are about these 2 little ones coming into your life. I think you have planned more than alot of mothers do for human babies.

I am so excited for you.


----------



## OctoberinMaine

What a happy ending for these kitties to go to you . . . and they are absolutely ADORABLE.


----------



## marie73

Thanks, everyone! 

I can't believe I'm getting them tomorrow! :yellbounce :jump :wiggle 


_P.S. Carol - I've been known to hijack a thread or two - no need to ever apologize for that with me! :wink: _


----------



## Nini

Tomorrow? Not Friday? 

WOOOHOOOO


----------



## AddFran

marie73 said:


> _P.S. Carol - I've been known to hijack a thread or two - no need to ever apologize for that with me! :wink: _


We all do it - but I don't any of us on here mind so much. We learn more with everyone's stories. 

Woo hoo, tomorrow is the big day. Now I know you'll be all excited and all, but don't you dare go hiding out in that house without posting pictures and details tomorrow night!!


----------



## marie73

And now I have all day Friday off! Yeah! A 4-day weekend!

I'm still waiting to hear about the kink in one of the kitty's tails. It's just the last inch or so that hangs down, and I thought the vet that spayed her yesterday was going to give his opinion, but their foster mom I guess forgot about it. So now I'm waiting to hear from the adoption agency. I just don't want to take her in for her new kitty check-up and have my vet say, well let's get an xray and see what's going on. I don't think I should be responsible for that cost. I have 7 days to return the kittens no questions asked, and the soonest I could get the kittens in to my vet is on the 8th day. :? 

It's actually looks adorable, so I'm hoping they'll just say it's nothing.


----------



## AddFran

Why don't you see what they say and make a note on the adoption agreement about the tail being preexisting...

It may not even be a big deal, lots of cats have broken the tips of their tails and often there isn't much in way of course of treatment. So long as it's just the tip, I'd bet she'll be just fine.


----------



## marie73

The foster mom said the agency will take care of anything that comes up, no matter how big or small, (for a while), but that's a good idea. I'd like to get that in writing.

Also, is 11 days after spaying too long of a wait to remove sutures?


----------



## Stephie

Congratulations on your two beautiful new additions Marie, I bet tomorrow can't come soon enough


----------



## doodlebug

A friend of mine adopted a kitten that had the tip of her tail broken...between 1 and 2 inches from the end. The vet said not to worry about it. She was a long haired cat and when her fur filled it it wasn't really even noticeable.


----------



## marie73

Just the answer I was looking for!


----------



## marie73

Stephie said:


> Congratulations on your two beautiful new additions Marie, I bet tomorrow can't come soon enough


I'm counting the hours. Okay, minutes.


----------



## Jeanie

We're all anxious too! You're in for a treat!---a very active treat..and lots of tiny scratches!


----------



## melysion

So ... where are they? huh? HUH?

*KITTENS, KITTENS, KITTENS, KITTENS!!!!*


----------



## Leazie

It's tomorrow already!!!! I am sooo excited for you.


----------



## Janice

Awwww... I'm so happy for you Marie... I hope you have a lovely day with your new babies today!!! (((HUGS)))


----------



## AddFran

today is the big day.....
wow...you must be aching inside! 
it seemed like toay would never arrive....
how exciting!! woo hoo!!! you've waited so long...and the day is HERE! 

Congrats in advance!!


----------



## cat1963

THE KITTENS ARE COMING, THE KITTENS ARE COMING :2kitties
CONGRATULATIONS Marie :!: :!: :!: 
The day has FINALLY arrived :yellbounce 
I am so happy for you :yellbounce 
I hope that your camera is at the ready. 
We have all been waiting with baited breath for more pictures of the little ones. 
I hope that Cinderella and Cleo adjust to the wee ones quickly, and that your house will be filled with lots of little pitter pattering feet.
How I envy you this joyous and fun filled time. 

:cat


----------



## melysion

*WHERE ARE THE KITTENS????*

Working myself up into a frenzy here waiting for exciting news ....

*KITTENS!!*


----------



## Nini

*ONLY 9 MORE HOURS!!!*  

Can't wait to see pics of these adorable babies in your home! I hope the big girls won't be too hissy (or at least not for too long)... You have been waiting to give your love to two little furries for so long, the day has come at last! SNUGGLE FEAST!! :wink:


----------



## AddFran

[quote="Nini]I hope the big girls won't be too hissy (or at least not for too long)... [/quote]

Oh please, let's not set her up for disappointment... :lol: those Divas are going to let their disapproval be known. :wink: Don't worry, it can't be too long before they grow to love the little fuzzies. How could you not?


----------



## marie73

Thanks, everyone, for all your nice posts and good wishes. Sorry, Allie - the time difference sucks, huh? It's just about 10 a.m. here.

I totally changed my mind about the kittens last night. They're too young and I'm too inexperienced to take care of such tiny, fragile little babies. I have no idea what I'm doing and when I mess it up, they'll probably take Cinderella and Cleo from me, too.  

Is this panic normal? I know a lot of it is frustration over spending 3-4 hours trying to clean up ants from my kitchen last night after work - time I wanted and needed to spend finishing the babies' room and getting everything ready. 

The heat and humidity aren't helping, either. Plus the fact that since they changed foster homes and it's going to be an absolute nightmare drive to go pick them up tonight has had me stressing since I Mapquested the address on Tuesday. :? 

One good thing is that now I'll be home the entire time since I don't have to go to work tomorrow and can check on them constantly.  

I think once I'm home with them, things will be okay. I just need to breathe.

The* one* funny thing that happened last night was when I was filling up one of the new litterboxes with litter, I was hoping my big girls would use it, and I left the room for a couple minutes and when I came back, Cinderella has christened it already. Peeeeeyewwwwwww! 

I just keep looking at my girls on my desktop and telling myself that I can do this.


----------



## AddFran

Marie they are NOT too young!! For orphaned kitties, this is actually older than many are at adoption. They are NOT that fragile either. You are not going to break them, you are not going to hurt them, they are going to be fine. It's really not a big deal. Get your excitement back up and pick up those darn fluffies before I fly over there and bring them to you myself. 

Stop it already!! You are going to do fine!!!! 

*Stop it!!!!*


----------



## Nini

marie73 said:


> I just keep looking at my girls on my desktop and telling myself that I can do this.


Of course you can! Remember how snuggly and playful Wicket and Chewie were when you came over? You did just fine with them then!!

Think of all the incompetent and uncaring people who take in kittens every day... and their cats live to be adults! My point is, you care and you love them and you want the best for them, so I KNOW they will be so happy and well taken care of with you  

They're not that fragile you know... you should see the kittens here tumble down and wrestle and run into furniture... and they are not broken yet :lol:


----------



## marie73

I meant too young to be left with *me*.

I'm calming down. I keep looking at their pictures. And their new foster home has kids and a huge dog, so their room at my place will seem like heaven to them.


----------



## AddFran

Are you insane. Do you know how many uneducated or just uncaring folks release kittens at 4-5 weeks to people all the time? Come on you see what happens on craigslist. And, as horrible as it is, little kitties are pretty resilient and most of those teeny, tiny ones do just fine! 

Not to mention that the folks that choose to adopt kittens at such a young age and some even take them from their mommas this young (I see posted all the time they prefer the "youngest age available" or the "smallest kitten available") aren't exactly the most educated pet owners in the world. Unfortunately it still happens all the time and they they can't be doing anything better than you will be! That's for sure!


----------



## melysion

Dear Marie

I've just got an alarming fax from Cleo. Cleo says that she heard you were going to bring back two new friends for her and she has been sooo looking forward to meeting them.

Now she is worried because you are getting cold feet. Shes distraught! Don't you understand? She needs those kittens so she can get them on side when she has to do battle with the scary cat!!

If you don't pick up those kittens, I'm putting on my cape and wings and flying over there to drop them onto your lap myself.

Yours sincerely,

Toby, the super cat pig.


----------



## marie73

Dearest Toby,

I apologize for causing you undue worry. I'm getting the kitties tonight (tomorrow for you, sorry). (I had a friend who went into labor and then changed her mind about having kids!) My panic is subsiding. I'm hoping Cleo welcomes these babies into her heart and home quickly (but I'm a realist). 

Sincerely, 

Marie

(Cleo must have gone to Kinko's - I don't have a fax!) 8O


----------



## AddFran

Dearest Marie, 

While I'm really not into the Ginger and white boys, as they TOTALLY clash with my eyes, I do have to agree with the wee lad from the UK. (Though, I hear he's also packed on a few pounds lately and may not exactly be so "wee" anymore. :roll: )

I can't stand to hear anymore talk about your changes of the mind, cold feet (mind changes, cold feet, what stupid language you humans speak) or not being able to care for these kittens. You must know by now that I am a young bossy meezer and even I can admit, it's really scary and sad not having a mommy or a real home to call your own (...and to take over :twisted: ). 

It would be so horrible for you to tell those little kittens they were coming home with you and then to not show up.  They really need you! There's nothing you can do that would change that and no mistake you could make that would make them prefer to be anywhere else. 

So, please stop all this nonsense talk, or I'll come over and ruin your whole house. You think Cleo is bad for hoping on the counter? HA, I'll teach your whole 4 footed family how to really RULE THE ROOST...

Think I'm joking? Just try me...There is nothing in my human's house that doesn't belong to me, no object untouched, no food left to call their own. I am the princess and will be treated as such. Still not convinced? Look what happened last night when my human thought she'd have food prepared at an unknown location and then try to sneak it in under my whiskers....









She tries to stop me, but that human is no match for me. Can't you see how exhausted and hungry she looks? She's has finally given up trying to fight me. So, please do yourself a favor, stop this madness, immediately, before I really give you something to cry about!! :twisted: 

Sincerely, 

Miss. Mahlee Meezer


----------



## AddFran

P.S.
Marie, I warn you not to notify my human that I have posted these horrid photos of her. I heard rumblings of more mouse toys being purchased this weekend (These are precisely the needed items to complete my collection behind the TV and under the couch). If she gets word of this post, she may not take drive that 4 wheeled metal rumbling machine to the secret mouse toy pickup location. 

If I do not get my mousies, Marie, I will not be happy. BEWARE! :cool


----------



## melysion

Miss Mahlee Meezer sounds scary. I'd do what she tells you if I was you Marie :lol:


----------



## marie73

Miss Mahlee Meezer,

You are one pushy little monkey! I *said *I was getting them tonight. I'm calmer now, the lack of sleep and dinner (can't eat after dealing with ants) and general nervousness have given way to excitement! 

And you could show just a little more appreciation towards your human - you have no idea what you put her through when you were a baby! It's not all mice and treats, you know. tsk tsk!

Sincerely,

Marie


----------



## Nini

You go Mahlee Meezer! 

The pride and hopes of all your Siamese brethen are in your paws! (all the snotty-in-chiefs are behind you too)
All food should be the cats', especially if yummy! Toys are not gifts, but mandatory tributes! Sitting on new things? The two-legged should be grateful we let _them_ sit on anything!

Congrats on training your humans so well. Hope I can give you some singing lessons someday.

Isis-in-Chief


----------



## marie73

It's official - the inmates have taken over the asylum. 8O


----------



## AddFran

marie73 said:


> It's official - the inmates have taken over the asylum. 8O


That really made me laugh. Thanks for that!


----------



## moarias1984

Haha!! I love the pictures!! "Whatd you bring me??"


----------



## OhMy

Ok, ok...so again I'm late to a thread! 

Did you get them??? I must know!!

And see pictures...

BTW- LOVE the Willie-Nicky-esque cat letters!!!!!!! :wink:


----------



## marie73

I'm leaving in 30 minutes! 8O 

:jump :yellbounce :wiggle :luv :heart


----------



## AddFran

Good luck! Have fun! Don't keep us hanging for too long.


----------



## cat1963

30 MINUTES :fust :fust 

Drive safe Marie, and remember to make sure that you give both of them lots of skritches from all of us here on Cat Forum. :heart

Cat.


----------



## marie73

The babies are home!  

http://www.catforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=43901


----------

